# Some herping over the summer



## thepythia (May 6, 2012)

I haven't posted lately but here's some herps I have seen over the summer.

This Spotted python came into our campsite when we were camping on the Cape York pen.

















Found this Spotted at home hanging out in the day and then in the same spot later on that night











And this Spotted at work eating a Skink (phone pics)










Common Tree Snake






Black-Striped Snake?






Saw quite a few Scrubbies over summer mostly around the house, this one decided to visit and my flatmate ended up meeting him on the stairs 
















This one was one of the biggest I saw











And a Smaller one at Black Mountain 











Geckos from Black Mountain











Ringtailed Gecko











This egg fell from behind some plates, after hatching it ran away so I assume it was okay.






ID please?






Hanging on in the rain






Skinks..


























Frogs

White-lipped


























Green-eyed Treefrog?











Orange-thighed Treefrog


























Green-eyed Treefrog?






Northern Tapping Nursery-frog?





Northern Barred Frog





Was extremely happy to see this Black Mountain Boulder-frog
















Spot the Dragon..


----------



## brown.snake (May 6, 2012)

cool pics love the Scrubbie on the stairs


----------



## woody101 (May 6, 2012)

Great pics mate


----------



## Tassie97 (May 6, 2012)

they are really nice pics!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 6, 2012)

wow great macro shots,skinks are characters


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 6, 2012)

Nice love the pics. The frog labelled Northern Barred is a Stony Creek, I assume from how far North all the others are it is Litoria jungguy not L.wilcoxii.

Love the Litoria/Nyctimystes dayi and the Black Mountain Cophixalus

Really good pics, I enjoyed immensely.


----------



## dintony (May 7, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing 

I am always amazed at how big scrubbies are! Was that one as chilled as it seems in the pics?


----------



## thepythia (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

Yeah the larger scrub was quite curious and didn't mind me taking a few pics, stayed around for quite awhile too. They always make my pythons seem so small


----------



## XKiller (May 7, 2012)

Nice pictures, ID on gecko looks to be a mourning gecko.


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 7, 2012)

Your photography is something special and please keep it up
Thank you for sharing
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 7, 2012)

Excellent photos! Worth noting the body shape of that scrubby crawling through the door, long and LEAN! That's what our captive animals should look like! Well done!


----------



## edstar (May 7, 2012)

great pics mate.. what camera/lens u use?


----------



## Justdragons (May 7, 2012)

Bloody amazing photos, love the orange thigh tree frogs, anyone know how big they get? also love the ring tailed gecko.


----------



## Icarus (May 7, 2012)

gosh i am so jealous of where you live!! great shots


----------



## Jande (May 7, 2012)

Wow those are some great photos. Well done and thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2012)

the unknown gecko is a Mourning Gecko as Shane suggested. The black mountain Gecko is a Gehyra. The northern barred frog is a female L. jungguy as suggested by Stephen. There are also shots on Litoria rheocola and Nyctimistes dayi in there too. Where were the shots of the Green Eyed Frog taken and did you hear the call as both Litoria myola and L. serrata are morphologically identical. You shot

Nice shots


----------



## pretzels (May 7, 2012)

thats so cool that your place is surrounded by awesome animals!


----------



## thepythia (May 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

I use a cannon 400d and just the standard lenses it comes with. 

The green-eyed frog pic was taken just off the Palmerston highway, near innisfail. I didn't actually hear any frogs calling that night unfortunately. 

Thanks to those who have helped ID too.


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 11, 2012)

That shot of that gecko hatching is absoulutely amazing.


----------



## Rickyp (Oct 11, 2012)

Great pics thanks for sharing. Love the ringtailed gecko


----------



## CamdeJong (Oct 11, 2012)

Great stuff! Yes that was a black-striped snake, Cryptophis nigrostriatus.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 11, 2012)

Hehe I love resurfacing threads. Though you know, at least it was a good thread, wasn't boring to read over again.


----------

